# spintech exhaust ?



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok im guna or at least trying to buy a pair of spintech mufflers. Im also geting an x-pipe and eventually kooks headers. The problem....I cant find anywhere that sells the 3" spintech mufflers. Im assuming that since the output on the kooks headers is 3" it would be best to get the 3" mufflers and run it the same all the way back. Can sumone please help me out here.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

sampsonite said:


> Ok im guna or at least trying to buy a pair of spintech mufflers. Im also geting an x-pipe and eventually kooks headers. The problem....I cant find anywhere that sells the 3" spintech mufflers. Im assuming that since the output on the kooks headers is 3" it would be best to get the 3" mufflers and run it the same all the way back. Can sumone please help me out here.



No need for 3 inch Spintech mufflers,just buy the 2 1/2.They connect to the 2 1/2 inch piping.Here is a pic of mine before I had Kooks installed.


----------



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

yea but im also going to get the kooks headers which i believe have a 3" output if im correct so it would only be smart to run everything 3" correct


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

sampsonite said:


> yea but im also going to get the kooks headers which i believe have a 3" output if im correct so it would only be smart to run everything 3" correct



No,the 3 inch Kooks headers bolt up to the kooks mids that connect right up to the exhaust with no issues so therefore no need for 3 inch mufflers.Everything reduces down to 2 1/2.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

a misconception is that bigger is better. for low end torque if you go too big the gases lose too much velocity at lower RPM.


----------

